# Interesting Chat With My Vet Today



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

did he give a reason other than what he said in general about chicken over beef? seems at pf i have read more about chicken allergies than beef allergies. personally i am not sure if allergies to meats are involved - i have a suspicion (totally unscientific) that what we pour into our beef and chicken via farming is more significant.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

No, I'm afraid I didn't. The vet I saw when Wrex was in for urine crystals told me no beef as it was a common allergen, so when this vet also mentioned it, I thought it made sense. Funny, this afternoon I've been googling common dog food allergies and beef/milk/wheat keep coming up as the top three. Coincidence, or is Google psychic?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

supposedly milk can be not that great for people, too, in that it seems to have been connected (maybe peripherally) to pimples and acne. i suppose if milk causes problems, beef would, too - and vice versa.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For Peeves cheesy ears were from cheese based treating. We took away cheese and his ears cleared right up.

MC stands for mast cells which are majorly involved in allergies. They release immunological cytokines along with histamine, leukotrienes and the like. 

I think I like your plain spoken vet. He sounds a lot like mine. I hope this diet change clears things up. You have had more than your fair share.

We do happen to feed Blue Buffalo large breed chicken and rice and Lily and Peeves do fine on it. For Peeves it was other things we added on that were the source of his problems.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I hope a change of diet and the meds clears this up for Wrex. It is so terrible to watch a dog suffer with allergies. Let us know if this does the trick.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Your vet sounds like a gem! So many have no clue about nutrition at all. I think this guy is a keeper, and hopefully his recommendations are the answer for Wrex.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Yes, exactly, Lily! I always think I'm so science minded, then I can't regurgitate information to save my life. 

Milk never even crossed my mind because we don't feed him cheese or anything out of the fridge/cabinet. Turns out it's a big component of his jerky treats. It's the single allergen we haven't removed (he's been off chicken, grains, gluten and beef for a while now). I guess maybe that can explain why his symptoms always seem to go away, but then as soon as the meds are done, they return in a more mild way.

I'll tell you what. If this really helps, I'll be asking for this vet by name when I make appointments!

I grabbed new food and treats this evening, so the new diet starts tonight. Just have to figure out the new serving size. I'll follow up and let you know how this seems to help or not.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I always ask for my favorite Dr. by name. Actually the front desk folks always ask who you want to see. I need to call there tomorrow to make Javelin's baby well dog check first appointment now that I am thinking about it.

I do hope this does the trick for you!


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

cmarrie said:


> So. It was a rather interesting conversation with the vet today.
> 
> WOW a vet who seems to know something about food. I'm so impressed and so GLAD he took the time to give some practical help.
> Can't wait to hear about your dog's new treatment.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Hopefully these will be the end of your beautiful boy's issues.

Your old sensible vet reminds me of mine


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a great Vet! A keeper for sure! Hope your new feeding regime is your answer for the ear problems!!! 
Let us know for sure cuz 'lacto something-or-others' seem to be in a lot of the high rated foods! Making me wonder if what I thought was environmental allergies, ( Molly's sometimes itchy feet) is really the lacto-whatevers in her foods!?


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Great news for you! Hopefully the diet change does the trick. Remember when you do food allergies trials it can take 6-8 weeks for the body to totally clear of what is causing the problem! At work we always tell anyone with skin/ear problems or excessive licking (paws mostly reported from customers) that it probably is a food allergy. No wheat, corn or soy. We do a ton of different protein foods too, to remove the possibility of chicken/beef trouble. Nat Balance has Lamb/fish/venison/rabbit/duck/bison and now Kangaroo! Be sure to keep that Vet, he seems great!


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, I love hearing other people's experiences. My dog is 14 months and hasn't had any sickness or issues at all. We do not do anything with milk ever for him, due to my son's food allergies and our diet is milk free for health and nutrition beliefs.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

PS

I hope he gets better... And let us know how that food works out.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Gosh I love straight talking vets! Even when what they're telling me makes me squirm with shame!!

Very interesting about the milk. I've noticed Pip's ears are getting a bit waxier (not sore or itching or anything) and we've recently started putting a little bit of cheese on her breakfast.

As regards "low quality" food, ours are on a mix of wet and dry and the wet food is the demonised Science Diet ID... they're doing great on it. The dry is a turkey and rice base (better quality supposedly)

Do keep us posted on your outcome!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Yuki ate Earthborn as well and has allergies (he just turned 1 too). I took him off of beef and grain all together, and a few other things he tested positive for in his allergy test (I know the test isnt 100% correct but it was a good place to start on the elimination process). I also took him off dairy just as a precaution.

His food had none of his listed allergens in it but he was still scratching like crazy (and digging at his ears, which I clean 2 times a week and aren't dirty). I finally took the plunge and switched to a raw diet. After 2 weeks on his new diet, he had absolutely NO itching. Its horrible seeing them so uncomfortable and constantly scratching. 

I hope you find something that works for him! Keep us updated.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko went through his as a pup and a locum vet suggested changing him to a completely new (to Sisko ) protein. so he ended up on Evo salmon and herring kibble with Evo salmon and herring canned topping for a year and cleared up beautifully. He had been very picky but ate this happily with no reluctance just about the whole time he was on it. After a year we gradually added stuff back in and now at 6.5 he eats Now Fresh kibble with a rotation of canned (as a topping) turkey, venison, salmon and herring, duck, beef , lamb tripe and is fine. Trouble is Evo canned is no longer available and we are experimenting with other brands while using up our stockpile. Wouldn't you know it - he likes the most expensive Nature's Instinct best.


----------

